# Northern tool



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*ANYONE HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH THEIR PRODUCTS SUCH AS GENERATORS.I LOOKING TO PURCHASE A 10,000 SURGE 8,500 WORKING WATT GENERATOR FROM THEM.IT HAS THE HONDA GX390 11HP. DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THE THE QUALITY OF THE GENERATOR END, IT IS CALLED NORTHSTAR:wave:*


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it would be fine. It kind of depends on how much and how hard you use it, along with maintenance.


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*Northern Tool*

If nothing else keep us posted. Northern Tool seems to hold its own and a Honda engine speaks for itself.
Wish they had a propane unit with good reviews.
By the way hello from Yorktown Heights.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

walther,
Thanks again for reporting negative feedback on the propane generators,I should have done more research before refering you to them.
Don


----------



## dirksenshoe (Sep 16, 2012)

My experience comes from working maintenance at a wastewater treatment plant. A WW plant and collection system uses all sizes of generators to power mainly power pumps. This is what I learned from working with engineers : an alternating electric motor draws up to 8 times its full load amps (fla) on start up. A resistive load such as an electric heater will pull the same amps whether its on start up or not. So when buying a generator first determine how much load will be used to power motors ( find a motor face plate for this data, call someone in hvac sales, whatever) and how much will be resistive(lights,stove,whatever). Convert all amps to watts (multiply amps by the voltage used(120v,22ov). Next to to keep from overloading the system add 15% of load watts to the load figure.You've just sized your generator.
Two things about air conditioners :
1. for example a 3 ton unit may normally run on 15 to 25 amps(it all 
depends on its efficiency and the amount of load its facing. Again 
for example if it ran on 15 amps then 15 amps x 220 volts x 8 =
26400 watts. Actually I have heard on ac's being run on a lot less,
but what Ive told you is what engineers use.
2. Bear in mind that I'm not good at describing this but I'm trying to 
give you enough background to ask questions. Here goes.
Generators made for home use may or may not be center tapped.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

I do'nt know how accurate this is but I found this guide at http://www.harborfreight.com/generators-buying-guide.html.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Oops,for some reason I can't get that link to work but you can go to Harbor Freight's website and go to generators if you can't get the link to work.They have a guide that lists the estimated wattage of common appliances and tools.
I think I fixed the link in the last post.


----------

